# حصريا فك وصيانة وتركيب محركات البنزين والديزل



## sasadanger (16 مايو 2010)

*:77:حصريا فك  وصيانة   وتركيب   محركات   البنزين   والديزل  هدية من هيئة الدفاع المصرى*
* الملف بصيغة avi والدورة عبارة عن جزئين الجزء الاول 260 ميجا وهو ماقمت بتجزاته ورفعه الان*
* الجزء الثانى 220 ميجا وانتظروا رفعه :77:*

 * :19: هام جدا المصدر: موسوعة القوات المسلحة المصرية*

 * أولا الجزء الاول (مقسم الى 6 أجزاء بحجم 57 ميجا)*
 * لاحظ الملف الثالث على الربيدشير*
 *:73: وهاكم الروابط *

 * http://www.4shared.com/file/11673055...A0_online.html*

 * http://www.4shared.com/file/11673976...A1_online.html*

 * http://rapidshare.com/files/253519425/A2.rar*

 * http://www.4shared.com/file/11675398...A3_online.html*

 * http://www.4shared.com/file/11676804...A4_online.html*

 * http://www.4shared.com/file/11677702...A5_online.html*


 * وهذا البرنامج خاص بتجميع الملفات المجزأة وجعلها ملف واحد*
 * وهاكم ارابط*
 * http://www.4shared.com/file/11681398...___online.html*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مايو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع اخى .. جارى التحميل

بارك الله فيك وعلى تعبك الكريم معنا هنا


----------



## ahmedfras (5 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرم و يجعلك لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين 
بصراحة ملفات رائعة لتعلم عمرة محركات الديزل


----------



## ahmedabdelghafour (5 فبراير 2014)

أثابكم الله بكل الخير


----------



## engineer (9 فبراير 2014)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

